# Mycoplasma pigeon rescue



## pigeon protector (Nov 8, 2013)

Had a bit of a rollercoaster ride with the pigeons this week.
lots of bad news but good news too!

Apart from the netting situation in my other post 2 other incidents yesterday made my determination to help pigeons stronger.

Started on Saturday morning, was out early as uasual feeding my local flock outside near my workplace when I noticed a small blackish pigeon
justing sitting watching the other pigeons enjoying some seed.
He would not come down from the window ledge untill most of the flock left.
When he came down and I could take a close look it was evident that the poor thing was not well.
He ate a few seeds but was very slow and could hardly fly.
His eyes were quite closed and he was making a coughing noise.
When I left work it was dark and there he was still sitting in the same spot.
I aproached him slowly to try and catch him but he must of got some energy somehow and flew off.
I could see where he flew too but was unreachable.

I went back Sunday morning but he was gone,could not get him off my mind all Sunday
Sunday evening I heard a noise outside my flat which is not that far from where I work ,It was him!
Like he found me and was asking for help
I managed to catch hime and put him in a nice warm crate with some seed and water.
The next day he seemed to perk up a bit and was eating and had moments of running around but then he went back to being slugish.
I was really worried about his eyes as they seemed to be closing up a lot and even at the time I did not know what was wrong with him ,one thing I knew was I had to save him.

As I was already in contact with the London Wildlife Protction team I asked If I could get him some help.

Yesterday just as I was coming home from work a pigeon appeared dazed in the middle of a really busy road ,the poor thing didnt stand a chance.
I wasnt close enough to run and save him and just before a lorry hit him he sort of looked over to me as if to say im not going to make it!
A woman screamed and I shouted at the top of my voice " for **** sake ,I was really upset and angry.
Ive seen pigeons that have been run over but never first hand it was heartbreaking.
I guess he must of first been clipped by a car and landed in the middle of the road all confused.Will never forget that look he gave me,so sad 

That night I drove my little sick friend to a rescue contact who took one look at him and said that he had mycroplasma and was in need of antibiotics.
He told me he had a high chance of survival,I was so happy.
Have spoke tonight to the man from the rescue place and he said that the pigeon is responding well and hopefully will be ok.

I am no expert when it comes to pigeon ailments but I am learning fast and now know how to recognise Mycoplasma should I see it again.

So bad news and good news but I know there will be bad days but the joy these beautiful birds give to me make it so worth it.

I know there will be hard times but my passion and devotion is strong and solid!

I will give updates in my other post with regards to the netting situation as things progress.
At least with a car hit, most of the time it is quick with no pain, instant death but a bird caught in netting is just plain cruel and horrible


Thank you for reading


----------



## Trish in Dallas (Jun 5, 2012)

I've witnessed pigeons get hit by trains and cars and know how terrible it is. But I'm so happy you were able to catch the other little pigeon and save its life. It's a hard world put there for feral pigeons, but as long as there are people like you and me, and all the other people on this site who love them, the world will be a better place for at least some of them. Hats off to you for helping them when you can.


----------



## dublin boy (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi Pigeon Protector , Can i ask what 
the name of the antibiotics was that the vet prescribed to treat the mycroplasma ?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

dublin boy said:


> Hi Pigeon Protector , Can i ask what
> the name of the antibiotics was that the vet prescribed to treat the mycroplasma ?



Unless a culture is done, you don't know which drug it is sensitive to. Often Doxy and Tylan though.


----------

